# Guia de diseño de etapas de salida de audio



## Fogonazo

*Una de las reglas del Foro "Menos respetadas" es esta:*



> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *10)* No preguntes cosas como: ¿ Que pasaría si en lugar de xx Volt lo alimento con XXXX V ? Eso requiere trabajo, cálculo y estudio, NO es algo que se pueda contestar en unos segundos.


Tal ves leyendo este tema se comprenda el por que responder esto *NO *es fácil



Hay muchos requisitos para un diseño de amplificador exitoso.

Uno de los menos entendidos es cómo diseñar las etapas de salida y de drivers para permanecer dentro de sus áreas de operación segura.

*Por DAVID EATHER*​


----------



## casuca22

sera que no doy para sacar cuenta? a mi me da distinto...
(2 x 25/8) 0.5 =3,125
(2 x 25 x 8) 0.5 =200


----------



## Fogonazo

casuca22 dijo:


> sera que no doy para sacar cuenta? a mi me da distinto...
> (2 x 25/8) 0.5 =3,125
> (2 x 25 x 8) 0.5 =200


¿ A que fórmula te refieres ?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Página dos del texto PDF:
Vmax load = (2 x P x Z) 0.5 = (2 x 25 x 8) 0.5 = 20 volts
 Imax load = _(2 x P/Z) 0.5 = (2 x 25/8) 0.5 = 2.5 amps
Pone lo que he puesto en las líneas de arriba...….
SUSPENDIDO EN MATEMÁTICAS...…...El resultado correcto es el de casuca22, pero vaya, esto no es electrónica, son matemáticas...….
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

El* 0,5* es exponente 

La formula correcta sería
(2 * 25 * 8) Exp 0,5  =  *20 V*

(2 * 25/8) Exp 0,5 = *2,5 A*

*¡ Extraño el Latex !*


----------



## casuca22

Fogonazo dijo:


> El* 0,5* es exponente
> 
> La formula correcta sería
> (2 * 25 * 8) Exp 0,5  =  *20 V*
> 
> (2 * 25/8) Exp 0,5 = *2,5 A*
> 
> *¡ Extraño el Latex !*




lo siento,, no doy para realizar la operacion.
y si dejo que lo resuelva google tambien me arroja otro resultado

(2 * 25/8) Exp 0,5 =10.304
(2 * 25 * 8) Exp 0,5  = 669.488


----------



## dmc

Elevar un número a la 0.5, equivale a sacarle la raíz cuadrada.
Entonces te queda Raíz Cuadrada de (2*25*8)= Raíz Cuadrada de (400)=20
Disculpen la palabra _Raíz Cuadrada_, pero no se colocar el símbolo.
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## pandacba

Aplazado matemática, eres pésimo!!
Mira lo que has puesto
(5x25x8)xExp0.5===> esto da cualqiera
Esto es así
(5x25x8)^0.5=20


----------



## DOSMETROS

DC Coupled Amplifiers for Audio


----------



## Fogonazo

El *Dr "Z"* encontró este link de la *UBA*,  un trabajo sobre el diseño de amplificadores de audio, que sin entrar en mucha matemática hace una presentación bastante clara y concisa de las partes de un amplificador de potencia y los porqué de sus diseños.


----------



## moonwalker

Fogonazo dijo:


> El *Dr "Z"* encontró este link de la *UBA*,  un trabajo sobre el diseño de amplificadores de audio, que sin entrar en mucha matemática hace una presentación bastante clara y concisa de las partes de un amplificador de potencia y los porqué de sus diseños.



Gracias por compartir ese documento. Lo estuve leyendo y me pareció muy concreto. Excelente


----------

